# “Jesus” as a buzzword



## alexanderjames (Mar 31, 2022)

In popular evangelicalism I encounter today (in evangelism, missions, preaching) I am concerned about the excessive use of the Name of the Lord where it is not appropriate to do so.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2022)

Definitely yes. I have talked to a few professing Christians at work about their misuse (vain use) of the Lord's name at work. They said they were giving honour to him by including his name in their conversations but these were trivial matters. 

Psalm 111:9 "He sent redemption unto his people: he hath commanded his covenant for ever: _holy and reverend is his name._"


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2022)

It happens though rarely. More often “God” is used recklessly.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 31, 2022)

Instead of Jesus or God, Christians often use “word” when blaspheming as if that somehow makes it not count. I’ve never understood it considering John’s explicit writing about the Word being God, but maybe that’s just me.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2022)

Ethan said:


> Instead of Jesus or God, Christians often use “word” when blaspheming as if that somehow makes it not count. I’ve never understood it considering John’s explicit writing about the Word being God, but maybe that’s just me.


I don’t that think in that context blasphemy is usually the case. Similar to “may I have a word with you?”, or “what’s the good the word” or “word” for short. “Word” and “words” are often used to mean a conversation or a persons thoughts.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 31, 2022)

ZackF said:


> I don’t that think in that context blasphemy is usually the case. Similar to “may I have a word with you?”, or “what’s the good the word” or “word” for short. “Word” and “words” are often used to mean a conversation or a persons thoughts.


To be clear, I'm specifically referencing the context of "oh my _____". Word is a term that often falls within that space. You may still disagree and that's fine.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2022)

Ethan said:


> To be clear, I'm specifically referencing the context of "oh my _____". Word is a term that often falls within that space. You may still disagree and that's fine.


I’ve never thought of that but you may have a point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Mar 31, 2022)

Ethan said:


> To be clear, I'm specifically referencing the context of "oh my _____". Word is a term that often falls within that space. You may still disagree and that's fine.


My kids hear "oh my God/gosh" on TV and started repeating it. They quickly learned "God" is to be used reverently and "gosh" is a minced oath.

My daughter now says "oh my goodness" which I guess is better, but I still have my reservations in the same way you do about "word."

Probably should just do away with "oh my ____" and use "oh wow".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## D.L. Arter (Mar 31, 2022)

I regularly hear Christians utilize the Lord’s name in vain. More often than not, they’ve been so influenced by the surrounding culture that they don’t even realize that they’re doing it and it actually does require some convincing to prove that they’re speaking inappropriately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Mar 31, 2022)

Poimen said:


> They said they were giving honour to him by including his name in their conversations but these were trivial matters.


What do you mean?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 31, 2022)

I'd need more context. As a pseudo cuss word: "...s I can't believe it's raining again," I hear this almost never among believers. In broader evangelical circles, my-buddy talk rankles me along with "blessed" as punctuation and "thoughts and prayers" from those who are only trying to express sympathy.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2022)

Props to the PB. Before I joined here I had never heard the term "minced oath," and used them all the time. Self-correction is difficult, but not impossible. I seldom here "Jesus" misused, but frequently hear "God" misused in the manner the OP describes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexanderjames (Mar 31, 2022)

The context is open as I wanted to open this up for discussion. And I realise my post is a bit convoluted so apologies for the lack of precision.

However, the context of the title comes from my experiences which are not out and out blasphemy. I’m actually talking about the excessive use of the Lord’s Name by Christian speakers in popular evangelicalism, whether it be missionary workers, youth workers, conference speakers, etc.

Specifically what I mean is when I hear speakers with a great deal of “passion” or “excitement” about “sharing” Jesus, but there being very little in the way of substance of truth. For example, when the Lord’s Name is seemingly tagged on to events that seem largely worldly, like Christian festivals.
We see the taking of the Lord’s Name in vain more obviously among heretical groups like prosperity preachers at their events. My concern is that this kind of superficiality and the worldliness of these events are influencing more conservative Christian circles.

(I will say I do not doubt the intent of many of these Christian speakers as sincere.)


----------



## Poimen (Apr 1, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> What do you mean?


They casually drop his name in the midst of a conversation about the weekend, sports etc.


----------

